# Show how much you and your dog look alike!!



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

As per Inga's suggestion (due to me and Bello's apparant similarities)i am starting this look alike thread so post your proud pics of you and your doggies facial or body similarities!!!!! here is a couple of me and bello.




















NOW YOURS!!!!!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL jcd! I am sticking to it. I still think you guys look alike. I love it. I can not say I look anything like my dogs. I have been told I look more like a Golden Retriever lol I will post anyway just so you are not alone. 









and here is my nephew and his dog








there might be a resemblance there. lol
both cute if nothing else.

*Come on folks you know you want to show how much your dog looks like you. *


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Inga said:


> LOL jcd! I am sticking to it. I still think you guys look alike. I love it. I can not say I look anything like my dogs. I have been told I look more like a Golden Retriever lol I will post anyway just so you are not alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhhhhhhhhh you are such a trooper!!!! i hope we don't have a bunch of camera shy dog owners here because there are many i am sure who look just like there doggies!!!!!!!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

1) i can guarantee you i look nothing like my dogs and 2) i wouldn't want to scare anyone here by putting me in the pic (not to mention ruining a good pic)..... 

all yours everyone


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

tirluc said:


> 1) i can guarantee you i look nothing like my dogs and 2) i wouldn't want to scare anyone here by putting me in the pic (not to mention ruining a good pic).....
> 
> all yours everyone


oh come on chicken. i everyone can laugh at me then we should be able to laugh at you!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


>


Dom, that's awesome and just a little freaky at the same time....  By the way, I think you're cuter....


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LMAO,K,it is freaky.(and thank you too)
Come over and shoot me if my lips get that big!!HA


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> LMAO,K,it is freaky.(and thank you too)
> Come over and shoot me if my lips get that big!!HA


Count on it!!!


----------



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

They say Sai and I are starting to look the same but I dont see it


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Mr Pooch, that's awesome and yes, a little freaky. There's something just a little too Area 51 about it...

Snoppy - I think you and Sai are dead ringers for each other, esp. the ears. 

I wouldn't dare post a pic of me and Poca - she's the beauty, I'm the beast -- no comparison whatsoever!


----------



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

dont say that  

although I have no proof your not a beast!!!!!


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Maybe when I turn 100 and have wrinkles galore Ill look something like Chloe ... 
Anyone think they look similar to her? lololol! ... youll have to have lots of forehead wrinkles


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


>


i have to agree poochman , spooky but amazing. i am not sure if he looks like you or you look like him! LOL

thanks everyone.


----------



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for yours also, it made me laugh


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll tell you right now I don't look like Chloe...she's to bright and cheery for me. LOL And actually, I don't think I have ever had my picture taken with her when I'm not half asleep and in my PJs, so I won't be posting any of those. I DO have a picture of me with Blackie and Rose. 

I'll let you all decide if I look like them or not.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Let's see.. am I more of a beagle or german shepherd? Not sure.

Am I Bailey?









Am I a Chance?









Am I a Kody?









Okay this one we DO look alike


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Melissa_Chloe said:


> Maybe when I turn 100 and have wrinkles galore Ill look something like Chloe ...
> Anyone think they look similar to her? lololol! ... youll have to have lots of forehead wrinkles


well i could see your point! lol. chloe would be a tough look alike! hehehe



blackrose said:


> I'll tell you right now I don't look like Chloe...she's to bright and cheery for me. LOL And actually, I don't think I have ever had my picture taken with her when I'm not half asleep and in my PJs, so I won't be posting any of those. I DO have a picture of me with Blackie and Rose.
> 
> I'll let you all decide if I look like them or not.


all 3 of you are adorable!! thanks for the pic blackrose.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

4dogs3cats said:


> Let's see.. am I more of a beagle or german shepherd? Not sure.
> 
> Am I Bailey?
> 
> ...


Kody for sure!!!!! great shots of you and the pac! thanks.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Snoppykins said:


> They say Sai and I are starting to look the same but I dont see it


great pic. perfect look alike too. wow!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Nubs and myself:
Taken back in July '08:


Taken today (someone hates paying attention to the camera if mom isn't behind it)


----------



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

Awesome pictures


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> Nubs and myself:
> Taken back in July '08:
> 
> 
> Taken today (someone hates paying attention to the camera if mom isn't behind it)


they are 2 great pictures darkmoon. i didn't realize you looked so much like nubs! very cute.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

me and gwen. tall and lankey. lol


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

Well.... I can't say my dog look alike, but we can look at each other *giggle*, ya-ya lame *L.


----------



## stace1319 (Jan 3, 2009)

dane&cockermom said:


> me and gwen. tall and lankey. lol


hey, I have those pants! lol! i'll have to post some pics of me and my dogs on here in a bit


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's one of Max and SO looking alike (my SO hates this photo but I think it's HILARIOUS):










And here's some of me and Max:



















I don't guess me and Max look much alike though....cool thread idea jcd!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

lol--this is great 
I don't look like either of mine....definitely not Otis LMAO
Horrible pics of me.....


















In this pic from when Otis was a puppy I think he and my girl do-both HAPPY


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Awww I love that picture of Otis and your daughter SDO, they have similar expressions in it too.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

ambercober said:


> Well.... I can't say my dog look alike, but we can look at each other *giggle*, ya-ya lame *L.


Both tall - that could be a look alike trait lol.
Is that dog forums in the background lolol!


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

Melissa_Chloe said:


> Is that dog forums in the background lolol!


It is! Good eye Melissa_Chloe! Someone on DF was asking for pics of dogs on hind legs the other day, I grabbed the camera for a quick pic and post. I ended up loving the pic so now it's eveywhere on my computer *L.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

i love all these pics guys!! keep them coming. we all love to look, laugh, compare and enjoy!!! Its fun!!


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

My brother, the dog, and me. We have matching hair.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

HersheyBear said:


> My brother, the dog, and me. We have matching hair.


great pic. i love your dog and your matching hair to!!!!!!! thanks for contributing


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Maybe if I put on really heavy eyeliner and black lipstick but, otherwise, I don't see the resemblance


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't look a thing like mine, but I had to join in just for the heck of it.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Unfortuantley, I don't think I look like my dogs, but my SO, Jeff is our bulldogs to a "T". As he likes to say himself "fat, stupid, and lazy!" His words not mine, I think they're both pretty awesome! 

Me and Lizzy (we were alike in the fact we slept alot!)









My SO, Jeff, and Lizzy.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

you guys say you don't see a resemblence but i sure do in every shot above! all your dogs are so cute!!!!!!! thanks for joining in!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am definitely seeing some similarities here folks. Keep them coming they are wonderful!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Inga i am glad we weren't alone in this endeavor!!!!


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmmm I don't think we look alike much...? Maybe shorter and stalkier? Lol.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I hope to look like my dogs..they are beautiful


----------

